# Kubuntu et Virtualbox ?



## vampire1976 (15 Mai 2009)

Bonjour j'ai installé la Ubuntu 8.04 sur virtualbox, il instal nikel les additions pour avoir le plein écran.

J'ai essayé Ubuntu 9.04 et cela ne marche pas. Tant pis.

Mais j'aimerais surtout installer la Kubuntu avec la KDE 4 sur Virtualbox, mais impossible d'installer les additions avec la version 8.04 ni même la 9.04... (aucune en sommes).


----------

